# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Portugal

## LindaP

15 more days until my 3rd trip but it will be Bill's first..... 
Algarve coast is awesome!!!! :)

----------


## amyb

Hey Linda-That's someplace different! I wish you both a wonderful trip. Never been to Portugal, so I will read all of your posts and live your trip  vicariously. Amy

----------


## LindaP

Obrigata Amy! I have a hard enough time with French, Portugese is crazy!!! I will post a report and , hopefully photos on our return!

----------


## Jeanette

Are you staying in the Algarve region only? I can give you a few great recommendations for Lisbon...

----------


## LindaP

No, we will be staying for a couple nights in Lisbon (at the Sofitel on Liberdade).....know any good restos? Thanks ! I do want to go party one night in the Barrio Alto area!

----------


## GramChop

wow...portugal!  how exciting.  i know absolutely nada about portugal.  except, of course, they produce some of the greatest stone fence artisans.

please, do, post reports avec photos!  i look forward to hearing/reading all about it, linda!!

have a great time and be safe!!

----------


## Jeanette

Linda, I am on the road, but I will get back to you as soon as I get home with a few recommendations of some very special places we visited... 

BTW, if you have a basic knowlege of Spanish, you will be comfortable reading Portuguese. I was...

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Jeanette,.....I know some words are similar, but "fango" for chicken, where did that come from???? Pollo yes, but fango?

----------


## Jeanette

Linda, I hope you pick this up before boarding. Here are my Lisboa (Leezh-bo-uh as locals prounounce it) recommendations...

Lisboa has great food, but my two FABULOUS meals were:

*Valle Flôr at the Pestana Palace  (Traditional Belgian)*
I stayed at the Pestana Palace and enjoyed one of the best meals of my life at Valle Flôr. The hotel (really truly a palace) is about a 20 minute taxi ride from the heart of Lisboa. Arrive early, have a cocktail at the beautiful lounge and then tour the beautiful grounds outside. My travel partner had the cod special and it was divine.

*A Travessa (Belgian/Portuguese)*
We started with cocktails and live piano music at the Lapa Palace and took a stroll to A Travessa. Beautiful old convent converted to a restaurant. Fabulous appetizers were served tapas style selected at the pleasure of the chef. I had the foie gras main course and it was heavenly.

*Solar Do Vinho Do Porto*
Rua de São Pedro de Alcantara, 45, Bairro Alto 
The Port Wine Institute, set in an 18th century palace, lures in visitors with over 300 varieties of port. Prices for a glass start at 1 euro, and are served at low tables.

*Fado Club in the Bairro Alto*
I forget which fado club I went to, but fado music is so integral to the fiber of Portuguese culture that I would recommend experiencing it.

Have a magical trip.  Can't wait to hear about it.

----------


## Cliff

We visited the Algarve area in April 09 and loved it. http://cliff.smugmug.com/Travel/Euro...13823636_kGPDb

----------

